# Apple Edge Economy Bow Press



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got 1 for my AM 32, works fine on it, it does come with fingers to do slim lims, and other bows.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

does it work well with longer axle to axle bows?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

What is longer.

None of the bows in your signature is "long" for the most part.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

TMan51 said:


> What is longer.
> 
> None of the bows in your signature is "long" for the most part.


Will it do the 42" Mathews Apex?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Justin17 said:


> Will it do the 42" Mathews Apex?


I was able to work on my buddies Reflex Caribou and that's a bit longer than your Apex.

Apple has a (really lousy) picture of what I believe is an Apex in an Edge. It uses a set of adjustable straps to hold the riser. If you were going to do that regularly, it would pay to make up a set of "bowstring" holders. I did that with my older E press to replace the rope that fell apart every 6 months. I used D75 to make a super 60strand string served with 62XS. The total string rating would be several hundred pounds. You would make the loops the proper size to fit the posts then slip them over the riser to anchor the bow in the press.

I bought the Edge to be able to press parallel limb bows. After replacing the chain with a 1250lb rated turnbuckle, I like it a lot. It's down side is that changing setup for different types and sizes of bows is kind of a pain. You have to make a lot of adjustments. I kept my E press to work on non-parallel limb designs, and it's MUCH faster when working on different bows, (but useless for the newer designs). To totally relax a set of limbs, I needed to add the turn buckle, the jack doesn't have sufficient travel with the (useless) chain.

All in all, it's fine for home use, but if you need to change things a lot for different bows, you might want to shell out a bit more cash for another design.


----------



## MGH-PA (Jul 8, 2006)

This press doesn't relax enough to change out limbs does it? I think I remember an Apple rep mentioning that on here.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

MGH-PA said:


> This press doesn't relax enough to change out limbs does it? I think I remember an Apple rep mentioning that on here.


My experience is limited to parallel limb bows. I use my Apple E for my Protec, Supertec, etc.

Instead of using the chain, I picked up a turnbuckle with a 4" range of adjustment.

Starting with the arms of the press adjusted to allow the bow to be placed in the press, with the jack about 1/2-3/4 of the way up, I compress the bow enough to remove the string and cables.

After dropping the ram on the jack all the way down, I simply back out the turnbuckle until the limbs are fully unloaded.

It would not be a great choice for a shop, but for my shop it's fine as I probably do about a limb swap a month for one reason or another. But it works quite well.


----------



## MGH-PA (Jul 8, 2006)

TMan51 said:


> My experience is limited to parallel limb bows. I use my Apple E for my Protec, Supertec, etc.
> 
> Instead of using the chain, I picked up a turnbuckle with a 4" range of adjustment.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I believe this may work with Gritty's Ultra press as well (which I have). That's one of the only things I don't like about the press. You can't fully relax it enough (as is) to change out limbs.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Did you ever look at the Nite Hawk press*

This little press does every thing, and it is real easy to use.

You can change cam quickly and even change limbs. The great think is at 25 oz. it is easily portable.

Look at the video www.nitehawkarchery.com


----------

